# Milan: il closing si farà entro fine febbraio 2017.



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma le news riportate da tutti gli altri media: il closing coi cinesi, se tutto andrà bene, si farà entro fine febbraio 2017. Le parti, che si sono incontrate ieri, hanno concordato lo slittamento del medesimo closing. E' impossibile che Sino riesca a presentare i 420 milioni entro i prossimi 10 giorni. 

Da chi sarà composta la cordata? E' un mistero. Ieri Sino ha comunicato a Fininvest i nomi. Non ci saranno TLC, Huarong, CCB e le altre aziende delle quali si era parlato. Al massimo saranno sponsor. Dovrebbero esserci altri finanziatori all'interno della stessa cordata. Ed è difficile dire se Sino, ad oggi, abbia trovato tutti i 420 milioni di euro. 

Se Sino chiuderà tutto nel prossimo mese, quindi slittamento breve, allora sarà una buona notizia. Ma se si andrà oltre, a fine febbraio, salirà la preoccupazione. 

Questa situazione bloccherà anche il mercato di gennaio. Non ci sono le condizioni per pensare ad una collaborazione. Ci si dedicherà solamente alle operazioni minori. 

Il 13 dicembre, comunque, si terrà l'assemblea dei soci. Due le opzioni: la nomina del nuovo CDA non operativo (fino al closing) oppure limitarsi a discussioni minori.

Il Corriere della Sera, a sua volta, conferma: proroga di tre mesi. Il closing sarà fissato a fine febbraio in cambio di una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Gli advisor dei cinesi, nella riunione di ieri, hanno fornito tutte le garanzie in merito agli investitori (che saranno 4-5) ed alla solidità patrimoniale del gruppo. Il termine per presentarle scadeva oggi, quindi non potevano fare diversamente. Adesso ci sarà da discutere il mercato di gennaio. Se Fininvest lo finanzierà, arriveranno rinforzi. Altrimenti sarà ancora transizione. Nel frattempo sarà gestito da Galliani. Vedremo se la nuova società chiederà di avere voce in capitolo.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/closing-milan-lunedi-giornata-decisiva-rinvio-al-28-febbraio-vt42529.html

Altre notizie di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-crotone-4-dicembre-le-quote-dei-bookmakers-vt42532.html#post1102233


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-...-essere-un-pasticcio-vt42530.html#post1102223


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Si sì come no..ma loro erano dentro al colloquio SES Fininvest??

Lunedì piangerete tutti giornalai maledetti


----------



## supertozzi (3 Dicembre 2016)

Articolo vergognoso !! Da querela...
Ridicoli...
Sanno tutto loro...non ne hanno prese una...addirittura non hanno soldi...


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

Io resto al 13 Dicembre... Qualsiasi slittamento sarebbe grave, a fine febbraio poi sarebbe catastrofico e i cinesi perderebbero completamente la faccia, quindi tendo ad escluderlo.. O almeno spero..


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Il Corriere della Sera, a sua volta, conferma: proroga di tre mesi. Il closing sarà fissato a fine febbraio in cambio di una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Gli advisor dei cinesi, nella riunione di ieri, hanno fornito tutte le garanzie in merito agli investitori (che saranno 4-5) ed alla solidità patrimoniale del gruppo. Il termine per presentarle scadeva oggi, quindi non potevano fare diversamente. Adesso ci sarà da discutere il mercato di gennaio. Se Fininvest lo finanzierà, arriveranno rinforzi. Altrimenti sarà ancora transizione. Nel frattempo sarà gestito da Galliani. Vedremo se la nuova società chiederà di avere voce in capitolo.*


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera, a sua volta, conferma: proroga di tre mesi. Il closing sarà fissato a fine febbraio in cambio di una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Gli advisor dei cinesi, nella riunione di ieri, hanno fornito tutte le garanzie in merito agli investitori (che saranno 4-5) ed alla solidità patrimoniale del gruppo. Il termine per presentarle scadeva oggi, quindi non potevano fare diversamente. Adesso ci sarà da discutere il mercato di gennaio. Se Fininvest lo finanzierà, arriveranno rinforzi. Altrimenti sarà ancora transizione. Nel frattempo sarà gestito da Galliani. Vedremo se la nuova società chiederà di avere voce in capitolo.*



Ormai la linea che devono far passare è questa..che poi la proroga di 2/3 mesi è assurda..

Comunque rimango dell'idea che lunedì si sblocca tutto e magicamente se ne usciranno con "sono arrivate le autorizzazioni si chiude il 13"


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ormai la linea che devono far passare è questa..che poi la proroga di 2/3 mesi è assurda..
> 
> Comunque rimango dell'idea che lunedì si sblocca tutto e magicamente se ne usciranno con "sono arrivate le autorizzazioni si chiude il 13"



Si spera. Perchè altrimenti sarebbe una pagliacciata.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si spera. Perchè altrimenti sarebbe una pagliacciata.



Si non avrebbe senso 3 mesi di proroga


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Dicembre 2016)

13 dicembre. 

tutto il resto sono fuffa, rosicate e terrorismo mediatico.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Dicembre 2016)

Non mi aspettavo altro dopo quel assurdo comunicato ufficiale senza nessun senso.


----------



## beleno (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera, a sua volta, conferma: proroga di tre mesi. Il closing sarà fissato a fine febbraio in cambio di una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Gli advisor dei cinesi, nella riunione di ieri, hanno fornito tutte le garanzie in merito agli investitori (che saranno 4-5) ed alla solidità patrimoniale del gruppo. Il termine per presentarle scadeva oggi, quindi non potevano fare diversamente. Adesso ci sarà da discutere il mercato di gennaio. Se Fininvest lo finanzierà, arriveranno rinforzi. Altrimenti sarà ancora transizione. Nel frattempo sarà gestito da Galliani. Vedremo se la nuova società chiederà di avere voce in capitolo.*



Se non sbaglio, l'avv. La Scala ha spiegato che il termine sarà lunedì. Infatti, la scadenza sarebbe oggi, ma essendo sabato si passa al primo giorno lavorativo utile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Comunicato ufficiale:
"SES e fininvest si sono incontrati. Tutto molto bene con la supercazzola, che é prematurata nei tempi previsti. Si é discusso , come fosse antani, dell scappellamento che potrebbe essere a destra o a sinistra con il parapia tapioco. Ci vediamo settimana prossima"

Costava tanto dire :
"Ci siamo visti, sono stati presentati gli investitori facenti parte della cordata che sono :x,y,z e w. É stata data evidenza della completa disponibilitá finanziaria per l'operazione, ma a casua di un ingresso ritardato di alcuni soci nella cordata, i tempi tecnici necessari per poter trasferire all'estero la valuta impediscono il completamento dell'operazione entro il 13 dicembre. I tempi tecnicinprevisti richiederanno da 30 a 50gg in piú per completare l'operazione e si é quindi concordato di prorogare il closing al piú entromil mese di febbraio. Verrá versata un'ulteriore caparra a garanzia. Stiamo discutendo se utilizzare lamprossima comvocazione del CDA per eventualmente nominare un nuovi CA e i nuovi organi direttivi condizionati al closing. Tutto procede bene, ci aspetta un grande futuro"

Oppure : "tutto bene, speriamo ci chiudere al 13, dovremmo farcela"

No! Dovevano rilasciare la supercazzola.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale:
> "SES e fininvest si sono incontrati. Tutto molto bene con la supercazzola, che é prematurata nei tempi previsti. Si é discusso , come fosse antani, dell scappellamento che potrebbe essere a destra o a sinistra con il parapia tapioco. Ci vediamo settimana prossima"
> 
> Costava tanto dire :
> ...


 
ahaha rubo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale:
> "SES e fininvest si sono incontrati. Tutto molto bene con la supercazzola, che é prematurata nei tempi previsti. Si é discusso , come fosse antani, dell scappellamento che potrebbe essere a destra o a sinistra con il parapia tapioco. Ci vediamo settimana prossima"
> 
> Costava tanto dire :
> ...



tu sia lodato per sempre nel regno dei cieli fratello. è esattamente come hai detto, questi comunicati sono sempre fumosi e poco chiarificatori. non si riesce a comprendere proprio il motivo.


----------



## danjr (3 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque il 13 si chiude


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Closing si farà "entro" fine febbraio 2017...i cinesi si stanno prendendo un margine ampio per non fare altre brutte figure,di certo se le autorizzazioni dovessero arrivare il 15 Dicembre in quella data avverrà il passaggivviamente Sky,Gazzetta e Repubblica nei loro articoli omettono con la ormai nota malafede l avverbio "entro".


----------



## martinmilan (3 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è l'articolo di ieri di peppinofetish copiato poi da tutti gli altri inclusi Campopiano e poi Corsera...
Praticamente la regola del giornalista è che quando non hai tuoi argomenti copia quelli del tuo vicino e riempi la pagina.
D'altronde due giorni fa Campopiano parlò di disclocure sui nomi e successivamente tutti si accodaronra questa disclosure sembra passata in secondo piano e nemmeno si preoccupano di aver lanciato una bufalona.
Stanno sparando tutti nel mucchio,anzi mitragliando l'acqua di brutto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2016)

4 dicembre. Referendum


13 dicembre. cloSIng. O. cloNOng

Che c entra la politica con il Milan??? C'entra c'entra!!


----------



## martinmilan (3 Dicembre 2016)

Se Berlusconi non avesse parlato di proroga tutti questi giornalai non lo avrebbero mai saputo.Questo fa capire quanto ci marcino solamente sopra....non hanno mezza fonte VERA.
Quale persona seria spiffererebbe qualcosa a questi gossippari?


----------



## Coripra (3 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Questo è l'articolo di ieri di peppinofetish copiato poi da tutti gli altri inclusi Campopiano e poi Corsera...
> Praticamente la regola del giornalista è che quando non hai tuoi argomenti copia quelli del tuo vicino e riempi la pagina.
> D'altronde due giorni fa Campopiano parlò di disclocure sui nomi e successivamente tutti si accodaronra questa disclosure sembra passata in secondo piano e nemmeno si preoccupano di aver lanciato una bufalona.
> Stanno sparando tutti nel mucchio,anzi mitragliando l'acqua di brutto.



E noi nuotiamo in apnea a profondità di sicurezza in attesa di riemergere sani e vittoriosi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Dicembre 2016)

Lato Negativo: Closing rinviato, la "sofferenza" continua. Altri 2 mesi di chiacchiere.
Lato Positivo: con la seconda caparra da 100 milioni, è impossibile che l'affare possa saltare. è come se fossimo virtualmente cinesi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Dicembre 2016)

Sono tutte illazioni.

Bisogna tenere conto solamente dei comunicati ufficiali, e aspetto quello di lunedì.


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Dicembre 2016)

Purtroppo tutto fa pensare che il closing venga spostato. Secondo me dicono fine febbraio per non portare a nuovi slittamenti.
Se mettessero altri 100 milioni di caparra non credo si possa parlare di bluf, o avere dubbi sul closing nel prossimo futuro.
Alla fine della fiera, questi avrebbero messo gia' 200 milioni sul piatto. Nessuno butta via questa cifra se non si hanno certezze sulla chiusura. Il problema non possono essere queste autorizzazioni, mi sembra troppo grottesco.
Io sono d'accordo con chi in un altro post ha parlato del problema di trovare soldi "puliti".
Secondo me i soldi ci sono e da tempo, il problema è che possono essere di dubbia provenienza. E questo avvalorerebbe la presenza di personaggi come Li, prestanome sconosciuto ai più. La difficoltà è' trovare business o istituzioni che mettano la faccia per coprire fondi da riciclare nel Milan provenienti da un certo tipo di organizzazioni.
Potrà essere fantascienza, ma non trovo altre spiegazioni. Non penso che ci siano sprovveduti che buttano 200 milioni di caparra per continuare una colletta, così come non mi convince la storia delle autorizzazioni. Non credo neanche alle lavanderie di berlusconi, altrimenti Fassone e miraabelli non avrebbero messo alla porta Galliani.
Credo piu' a un lavanderie cinesi, ma di soldi loro, non del nostro cavaliere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> Articolo vergognoso !! Da querela...
> Ridicoli...
> Sanno tutto loro...non ne hanno prese una...addirittura non hanno soldi...



Sinceramente se slittano a febbraio a mio avviso è più plausibile la scusa dei soldi che delle autorizzazioni. Ma poi la doppia caparra? Il pagamento del 30-40%? Se sono ancora in ballo per il 13 perché posticipare di 3 (TRE) mesi? Perché esporsi a questa Mazzata mediatica?
Io resto fedele alla mia versione.. se il 13/12 non si chiude è un gran casino.. non so se sono lavanderie o cinesi fuffa ma nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che il sogno "superpotenza" finisce..

Ah.. se si parla di slittamento i giornali tanto "spernacchiati" ci hanno preso..
Io aspetto. Ma qua l'affare a me puzza ogni giorno di più. E mi dispiace tantissimo perché tra Montella e il closing avevo iniziato di nuovo a seguire il calcio con passione e entusiasmo. Fino a 10 giorni fa avevo la nota sul'agenda "CLOSING".. era praticamente l'evento più importante dell'anno.. ma come sempre con B e F le cose semplici non esistono


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*



*Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.

In parole povere: tutti i quotidiano in edicola parlano di proroga a fine febbraio.*


----------



## Gekyn (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.*



Che la proroga ci sarà ormai è fuori discussione, al limite si può disquisire sui tempi, perché nulla vieta di che le autorizzazioni arrivino per i primi di gennaio.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Dicembre 2016)

Huarong può comprare Messi e Ronaldo e li mette a palleggiare nel giardino
Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro nello spiegare l'incommensurabile potenza economica di questa entità


----------



## Giangy (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*



Dal 13 Dicembre, a Gennaio 2017, si è passati a Marzo 2017, ormai è fuori discussione che con questa stagione sarà festa grande se arrivi in Europa League, bisognerà tenere conto anche dei vari infortuni, se uno toglie il portiere, e altri 3/4 elementi la vedo dura mantenere il 3/4 posto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2016)

Con il patatrack di agosto E l uscita di gancikoff è molto probabile che han li e yonghong li si siano messi alla ricerca di altri partner a partire da quella data.
Quindi in quattro mesi pieni ( da agosto a novembre) hanno trovato due o tre partner di grosse potenzialità Co.e richiesto da berlusca e ora siano in attesa dei famosi 30_50 giorni per lo sblocco dei soldi di questi partner.

Il conto è già aperto e contiene parte del gruzzolo totale. 
Tanto è vero che non hanno problemi a versare una seconda caparra in attesa degli ultimi soldi.

Da parte Fininvest con le ultime parole di Berlusconi si lascia presagire una certa tranquillità.... Sono Stati mostrati i soldi, la lista degli ultimi investitori e mancano solo le ultime autorizzazioni. 

Se queste non arriveranno in tempo per il 13 dicembre sarà data una proroga di tre mesi dove come un fulmine a ciel sereno sarà annunciato il closing molti ma molti giorni prima del termine...

... Almeno spero


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ormai la linea che devono far passare è questa..che poi la proroga di 2/3 mesi è assurda..
> 
> Comunque rimango dell'idea che lunedì si sblocca tutto e magicamente se ne usciranno con "sono arrivate le autorizzazioni si chiude il 13"



Ma siamo sicuri?
Io non riesco a capire quale possa esser lipotetico legame fine referendum - closing.
Comunque leggere ancora il nome di Galliani fa male, malissimo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.
> 
> In parole povere: tutti i quotidiano in edicola parlano di proroga a fine febbraio.*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri?
> Io non riesco a capire quale possa esser lipotetico legame fine referendum - closing.
> Comunque leggere ancora il nome di Galliani fa male, malissimo...



Io la penso così 

Anche perché se stanno aspettando le autorizzazioni entro martedì non vedo il motivo per rinviare 3 mesi visto che potrebbero arrivare tra 10,20 o 30 giorni


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Dicembre 2016)

In parole povere sono stati in grado di far saltare il mercato di Gennaio. Che equivale a far saltare la partecipazione alla prossima Champions-League.


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2016)

tanto è inutile lamentarci nel forum...i danni di galliani devono essere urlati su sky/premium...ma li ci sono troppi schiavi del pelato e senza palle.


----------



## Reblanck (3 Dicembre 2016)

Spero nel 13 ma non ci credo.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

Potrei accettare un rinvio solo se fanno uscire i nomi e se si tratta di gente importante, come alla fine credo che sia... In ogni caso il rinvio non è ancora ufficiale, preferisco attenermi ai comunicati dei diretti interessati


----------



## luigi61 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Potrei accettare un rinvio solo se fanno uscire i nomi e se si tratta di gente importante, come alla fine credo che sia... In ogni caso il rinvio non è ancora ufficiale, preferisco attenermi ai comunicati dei diretti interessati



Aggiungo che sarebbe accettabile solo a condizione che sia garantito il mercato di gennaio; se la rosa a gennaio viene rafforzata quest'anno siamo competitivi sia per c.l che per lo scudetto e sarebbe imperdonabile non approfittarne; NON mi interessano i discorsi fatti per il mercato estivo dove si diceva che i cinesi non erano ancora proprietari, la squadra va rafforzata e basta , trovino la formula giusta


----------



## naliM77 (3 Dicembre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che sarebbe accettabile solo a condizione che sia garantito il mercato di gennaio; se la rosa a gennaio viene rafforzata quest'anno siamo competitivi sia per c.l che per lo scudetto e sarebbe imperdonabile non approfittarne; NON mi interessano i discorsi fatti per il mercato estivo dove si diceva che i cinesi non erano ancora proprietari, la squadra va rafforzata e basta , trovino la formula giusta



Ma figurati se Galliani va a fare un mercato per pestare i piedi ai suoi amici della Juve. Il nostro mercato con lui alla guida sarà Pavoletti al posto di Bacca, Ranocchia dall'Inter e magari Fabregas o al peggio, scambio Sosa Snejder...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ormai la linea che devono far passare è questa..che poi la proroga di 2/3 mesi è assurda..
> 
> Comunque rimango dell'idea che lunedì si sblocca tutto e magicamente se ne usciranno con "sono arrivate le autorizzazioni si chiude il 13"



Io credo che se arriveranno in tempo lo sapremo soltanto 2, max 3 giorni prima, i reietti della carta stampata ci marceranno su fino alla fine


----------



## martinmilan (3 Dicembre 2016)

Arriveremo a lunedì sera e la proroga non ci sarà ancora così carlo pollo festa,la gazzetta,peppefetish e la repubblica delle banane scriveranno che slitta pure la proroga di uno due giorni.Poi arriverà giovedì e la proroga slitterà ancora e così via fino al 13.
Andrà esattamente così ve lo assicuro.Vi fate ancora ingannare che tutti concordino sulla proroga e non avete ancora capito che uno lancia la notizia e tutti gli altri copiano.
[MENTION=2593]martinmilan[/MENTION] quota le notizie


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ho paura.


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ne ho le palle piene di questa cessione.
E non sto parlando solo di QUESTA cessione ma pure di quella precedente vero caro amico figlio della donna australiana piu ricca del globo ?

La Scala e troppo un mito !
Nessuno si sta comportando come dovrebbe... ne quelli che comprano ne quelli che cedono.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.
> 
> In parole povere: tutti i quotidiano in edicola parlano di proroga a fine febbraio.*



.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.
> 
> In parole povere: tutti i quotidiano in edicola parlano di proroga a fine febbraio.*



Mi piace come sia stato buttato lì, come se fosse un riempiemento alla notizia principale, che praticamente sia il governo cinese a comprare il Milan.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi piace come sia stato buttato lì, come se fosse un riempiemento alla notizia principale, che praticamente sia il governo cinese a comprare il Milan.



È' ovvio fanno passare quello che vogliono i maledetti


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sinceramente ragazzi, voi credete che con Huarong, Ping An, SDIC, Haixia ecc questi non riescano a chiudere un closing per l'ultima autorizzazione?
E soprattutto sapendo l'aria che si respira tra i tifosi e la stampa e L'incredibile possibilità della CL questi aspettino marzo per il closing?
Con Galliani in sella e stampa che alimenta la diffidenza nei confronti della trattativa?
una cosa esclude l'altra.. Se ci sono questi big da urlo si chiude il 13, altrimenti qua qualcosa non quadra.. O dalla parte Milan o dalla parte Cina..


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente ragazzi, voi credete che con Huarong, Ping An, SDIC, Haixia ecc questi non riescano a chiudere un closing per l'ultima autorizzazione?
> E soprattutto sapendo l'aria che si respira tra i tifosi e la stampa e L'incredibile possibilità della CL questi aspettino marzo per il closing?
> Con Galliani in sella e stampa che alimenta la diffidenza nei confronti della trattativa?
> una cosa esclude l'altra.. Se ci sono questi big da urlo si chiude il 13, altrimenti qua qualcosa non quadra.. O dalla parte Milan o dalla parte Cina..



Intanto non quadra qualcosa nella matematica, perché ci raccontano di slittamento di 45 giorni e closing a fine febbraio.
Anche partendo dal 13 dicembre, se aggiungiamo 45 giorni di slittamente si arriva solo a gennaio.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: entro martedì 6 dicembre si saprà se il Milan sarà ufficialmente cinese già a partire dal 13 dicembre, oppure se come sembra la data verrà spostata a fine febbraio. In ogni caso non è da escludere che, in caso di rinvio, le autorizzazioni possano arrivare anche entro fine dicembre. Nel corso dell'incontro di ieri, Sino ha fornito a Fininvest la lista dei soci che hanno versato quei soldi e mostrato il conto vincolato sul quale è depositato il capitale.*





fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente ragazzi, voi credete che con Huarong, Ping An, SDIC, Haixia ecc questi non riescano a chiudere un closing per l'ultima autorizzazione?
> E soprattutto sapendo l'aria che si respira tra i tifosi e la stampa e L'incredibile possibilità della CL questi aspettino marzo per il closing?
> Con Galliani in sella e stampa che alimenta la diffidenza nei confronti della trattativa?
> una cosa esclude l'altra.. Se ci sono questi big da urlo si chiude il 13, altrimenti qua qualcosa non quadra.. O dalla parte Milan o dalla parte Cina..



Concordo


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Sole 24 Ore si accoda: nella giornata di lunedì arriverà l'ufficialità della proroga alla fine di febbraio 2017. I cinesi, in cambio, verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. Nella cordata, ci saranno Li, Haixia, due municipalità cinesi più la statale Huarong.
> 
> In parole povere: tutti i quotidiano in edicola parlano di proroga a fine febbraio.*



Huarong sarebbe una bella ed importantissima conferma...però non ho mai capito, se ci sono aziende statali, perchè queste autorizzazioni ci mettono tutto sto tempo? Mah...


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Huarong sarebbe una bella ed importantissima conferma...però non ho mai capito, se ci sono aziende statali, perchè queste autorizzazioni ci mettono tutto sto tempo? Mah...


Sembra un paradosso ma è stato già spiegato..

Se le aziende sono statali ci vuole più tempo per le autorizzazioni perché devono essere rilasciate da tutti gli organismi..viceversa per le aziende non statali ci sono meno vincoli


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Dicembre 2016)

Che siano balle o no, io mi sono rotto i cosiddetti di questa trattativa. Non ne posso più. Possibile che da mesi, quando decido di occuparmi di Milan, devo leggere di una squadra rattoppata in campo, di equilibri di bilancio in sede di mercato, e di trasferimenti intercontinentali di denaro e governance aziendale. Hanno rotto, cinesi e italiani. Basta!


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sembra un paradosso ma è stato già spiegato..
> 
> Se le aziende sono statali ci vuole più tempo per le autorizzazioni perché devono essere rilasciate da tutti gli organismi..viceversa per le aziende non statali ci sono meno vincoli



Quindi potrebbe voler dire che si tratta appunto di quel tipo di aziende? Not bad...


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quindi potrebbe voler dire che si tratta appunto di quel tipo di aziende? Not bad...



A regola si


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

qui c'è un fatto importante però:
i cinesi in via UFFICIALE hanno detto il 13 dicembre closing....e l'hanno detto pochi giorni fa non a settembre.....quindi che ***....dicono se non lo possono fare?

iniziano con le balle già prima di iniziare? almeno berlusca i primi anni ci ha fatto godere....

conclusione se e dico SE il closing sarà rimandato i cinesi sono dei cialtroni.....proprio in virtù del comunicato disatteso.....

poi con il tempo magari faranno faville ma almeno per me partono non male,malissimo.....


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Spero solo che Galliani non gestisca nulla a gennaio.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2016)

Io continuo a non capire una cosa: se ci fossero ritardi alle autorizzazioni di poco tempo in più.. perché non formalizzare la chiusura a fine dicembre? Perché andarsene addirittura a fine febbraio?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire una cosa: se ci fossero ritardi alle autorizzazioni di poco tempo in più.. perché non formalizzare la chiusura a fine dicembre? Perché andarsene addirittura a fine febbraio?



non è che non la capisce te..non la capisce nessuno!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che Galliani non gestisca nulla a gennaio.



Stai tranquillo, con zero euro può fare poco.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stai tranquillo, con zero euro può fare poco.





Del closing non me ne frega nulla ora come ora, spero soltanto che a gennaio rafforzino la squadra in qualche modo, buttare via una stagione del genere sarebbe tragico.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Del closing non me ne frega nulla ora come ora, spero soltanto che a gennaio rafforzino la squadra in qualche modo, buttare via una stagione del genere sarebbe tragico.



E' chiaro che ci saranno rinforzi solo col closing il 13.

Ed è chiaro che in caso non fosse così la stagione sarebbe finita.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che ci saranno rinforzi solo col closing il 13.
> 
> Ed è chiaro che in caso non fosse così la stagione sarebbe finita.



Questa è una cosa che mi manda letteralmente in bestia!! Qualcuno li ha già definiti in caso di non closing il 13 dei cialtroni, non voglio dire così ma se non fanno un mercato decente che ci possa permettere di lottare per c.l e scudetto, e quest'anno ci sono tutte le possibilità per farlo, sarà SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE LORO RESPONSABILITÀ E COLPA altro che Berlusca e Co.


----------



## naliM77 (3 Dicembre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Questa è una cosa che mi manda letteralmente in bestia!! Qualcuno li ha già definiti in caso di non closing il 13 dei cialtroni, non voglio dire così ma se non fanno un mercato decente che ci possa permettere di lottare per c.l e scudetto, e quest'anno ci sono tutte le possibilità per farlo, sarà SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE LORO RESPONSABILITÀ E COLPA altro che Berlusca e Co.



Bhè se si chiude a febbraio, il Milana gennaio è ancora di Berlusconi, quindi i mancati rinforzi sarebbero solo e soltanto colpa di Berlusocni eh


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Bhè se si chiude a febbraio, il Milana gennaio è ancora di Berlusconi, quindi i mancati rinforzi sarebbero solo e soltanto colpa di Berlusocni eh



errato. Perché se intacchi il patrimonio societario con operazioni importanti devi poi rivedere tutti gli accordi economici stabiliti precedentemente.


----------



## galianivatene (3 Dicembre 2016)

Se ci sara' un rinvio, e se il 13 verra' comunque ratificato il nuovo CDA 'in pectore', probabilmente i gia' operativi Fassone e Mirabelli, con un anticipo di cassa di Fininvest -sicura del closing grazie alla caparra di 200 milioni- potrebbero gia' incidere sul mercato, con la vecchia proprieta' a gestire l'ordinaria amministrazione. D'altronde a Gennaio il mercato e' di riparazione, in ogni caso il margine di manovra e' limitato.
Dite sia impossibile un quadro del genere?

Io comunque credo ancora che il 13 si chiuda, sebbene ovviamente la certezza non ce l'abbia nessuno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Del closing non me ne frega nulla ora come ora, spero soltanto che a gennaio rafforzino la squadra in qualche modo, buttare via una stagione del genere sarebbe tragico.


Di rinforzare la squadra a gennaio non m'importa nulla, io spero solo che ci sia questo benedetto passaggio di proprietá.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire una cosa: se ci fossero ritardi alle autorizzazioni di poco tempo in più.. perché non formalizzare la chiusura a fine dicembre? Perché andarsene addirittura a fine febbraio?



Perché, qualche notizia evidentemente non é corretta.
O non mancano pochi giorni alle autorizzazioni,
O non si rinvia
O non si rimvia a febbraio.

Le tre cose assieme non hanno senso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché, qualche notizia evidentemente non é corretta.
> O non mancano pochi giorni alle autorizzazioni,
> O non si rinvia
> O non si rimvia a febbraio.
> ...



O Berlusconi ha chiesto di alzare l'ultimo trofeo da Presidente effettivo, il 23 Dicembre si gioca e si chiude la settimana utile di lavoro dopo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> O Berlusconi ha chiesto di alzare l'ultimo trofeo da Presidente effettivo, il 23 Dicembre si gioca e si chiude la settimana utile di lavoro dopo.



Verosimile.

Oppure è tutta una bolla di sapone referendaria e il 5 magicamente sarà tutto chiaro.


----------



## danjr (3 Dicembre 2016)

Il 13 si chiede ragazzi... lunedì arrivano le autorizzazioni


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo 5 mesi non si riesce a chiudere una trattativa di tale portata per
colpa delle autorizzazioni che tardano ad arrivare? tra l' altro con
aziende statali di mezzo, ma non facciamoci prendere per i fondelli
come sempre, per il saldo di 430 milioni ci vogliono le autorizzazioni
mentre per caparre da 100 milioni non serve nulla? ..allora conveniva
un pagamento a rate tipo 100 milioni al mese e il closing era bello che
già fatto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2016)

Lunedì è il giorno.
O arriveranno queste benedette autorizzazioni magicamente alla chiusura delle urne, come penso, o si torna a parlare solo di calcio.
Perchè da parte mia non voglio più spendere una singola parola su questo argomento. Il rinvio a fine febbraio è per me davvero grottesco, non riuscirei ad accettarlo.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ieri e oggi non dovevano essere noti gli investitori? Che "strano"..


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lunedì è il giorno.
> O arriveranno queste benedette autorizzazioni magicamente alla chiusura delle urne, come penso, o si torna a parlare solo di calcio.
> Perchè da parte mia non voglio più spendere una singola parola su questo argomento. Il rinvio a fine febbraio è per me davvero grottesco, non riuscirei ad accettarlo.



Nessuno riuscirebbe ad accettarlo! Sarebbe comico.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ieri e oggi non dovevano essere noti gli investitori? Che "strano"..



e infatti sono noti si tratta di.......................Yonghong Li e David Han Li.....che non ti bastano?


----------



## martinmilan (3 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ieri e oggi non dovevano essere noti gli investitori? Che "strano"..



No Campopiano ha detto lunedì,poi ha detto che hanno cambiato idea e poi ha ridetto che invece li diranno...semplice no??


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No Campopiano ha detto lunedì,poi ha detto che hanno cambiato idea e poi ha ridetto che invece li diranno...semplice no??



ha detto che li ridiranno? allora ero rimasto indietro....e quando, lunedi?


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il 13 si chiede ragazzi... lunedì arrivano le autorizzazioni



Purtroppo TUTTE le fonti convergono.
Fino a ieri sera ci speravo, oggi non c'è praticamente nessuno che lascia spiragli.
Va bene il referendum (che comunque non capisco come possa incidere visto la scoppola di luglio e la reazione del tifoso medio alla notizia dell'ennesimo slittamento) ma davvero così sarebbe troppo..

In ogni caso come chi trova "fuoriluogo" le illazioni sulla lavanderia, penso che con un minimo di cognizione lo slittamento di TRE mesi possa mettere fine ai sogni di gloria perché ben che vada non abbiamo big o società statali dietro.. Impossibile crederci dai, usiamo un attimo la nostra testa al netto di cavolate di fetish & Co.
Un conto slittare a fine mese, con magari la disclosure sui nomi e senza la necessità di ulteriori caparre (cosa penso mai vista) un altro passare da "forse firmiamo il 13" a "firmeremo a fine febbraio", stranamente a mercato chiuso... Ah, a quel punto io punterei un euro sulla trattativa che "stranamente" salta a febbraio, con B che si tiene Milan e soldi.. Hai voglia ad andare a indagare da cove vengono quei soldi..


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Ultime news da Luca Pagni:

E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e infatti sono noti si tratta di.......................Yonghong Li e David Han Li.....che non ti bastano?



Voci...non certezze...vorrei saperli con ufficialità tutti non supposizioni


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No Campopiano ha detto lunedì,poi ha detto che hanno cambiato idea e poi ha ridetto che invece li diranno...semplice no??



Si infatti ahahah semplicissimo


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*



Che barzelletta questa proroga a Marzo, voglio vedere chi ci casca.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*



up


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*


Non arrivano lunedì e quindi se ne parla tra 1/4 di anno? Altri 3 mesi? Che ragionamento è?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*



Quindi ci vogliono 4 mesi per fare arrivare 400 milioni dalla Cina all'Italia.
Certo, come no, è un problema di autorizzazioni.

Credibile come l'email della storia del principe nigeriano che ti ha lasciato una cospicua eredità, e ti chiede solo 200 euro per pagare il notaio.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Inutile farsi i castelli adesso sugli articoli dei giornali 
Aspettiamo lunedì e atteniamoci ai comunicati ufficiali


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*



*Premium: martedì si deciderà se il closing si farà il 13 dicembre o se verrà posticipato entro fine febbraio 2017. Se proroga sarà, i cinesi verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. *


----------



## __king george__ (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: martedì si deciderà se il closing si farà il 13 dicembre o se verrà posticipato entro fine febbraio 2017. Se proroga sarà, i cinesi verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. *



martedi è diventato ora.....la proroghina sul giorno decisivo della proroga.....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mi girerebbero le palle solo perche hanno fatto un comunicato ufficiale dove si citava che avrebbero chiuso il 13.. 
Ora cosa diavolo è potuto succedere? 
Spero che non siano dei pagliacci Come quelli che abbiamo ora


----------



## pablog1585 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ma il mercato di gennaio con il rinvio si farà?


----------



## robs91 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Cioè,si tenterà fino all'ultimo di fare il closing il 13,altrimenti si fa due mesi dopo.Non riesco a trovare il senso.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2016)

-------) http://www.milanworld.net/forchiell...re-le-autorizzazioni-vt42546.html#post1102522


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultime news da Luca Pagni:
> 
> E' poco probabile che le autorizzazioni arriveranno lunedì. Di conseguenza il closing slitterà a febbraio. I cinesi metteranno altri 100 milioni di caparra con i quali blinderanno l'accordo.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: martedì si deciderà se il closing si farà il 13 dicembre o se verrà posticipato entro fine febbraio 2017. Se proroga sarà, i cinesi verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. *



.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> -------) http://www.milanworld.net/forchiell...re-le-autorizzazioni-vt42546.html#post1102522





Chi parla di lavanderia,può star tranquillo che chi fà certe operazioni non le mette in bella mostra per 6 mesi e sopratutto non si affida a studi legali di fama internazionale come nel nostro caso,punto e basta.


----------



## Miracle1980 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Guarda caso saranno 200 milioni di caparra, proprio la somma esatta dei debiti del Milan...che saranno magicamente ripianati. Poi a marzo logicamente salta tutta la bomba virtuale e zio Silvio resterà al timone della nave con special guests Galliani, Fassone, Mirabelli e qualche nuovo sponsor cinese (i viaggi del pelato).


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Di rinforzare la squadra a gennaio non m'importa nulla, io spero solo che ci sia questo benedetto passaggio di proprietá.



Per quanto mi riguarda conta molto più il campo. Io voglio esultare per le partite vinte, non per i passaggi di proprietà.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premium: martedì si deciderà se il closing si farà il 13 dicembre o se verrà posticipato entro fine febbraio 2017. Se proroga sarà, i cinesi verseranno una nuova caparra da 100 milioni di euro. *



guarda caso, dopo il referendum...ovviamente, in un senso o nell'altro, è già tutto deciso...è impossibile che le autorizzazioni arrivino proprio gli ultimi giorni, così come è impossibile che un rinvio "normale" vada a fine febbraio, sarebbe più plausibile se fosse di 10-15 giorni


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2016)

La storia della proroga di due-tre mesi per le autorizzazioni non sta in piedi minimamente.. Dicessero la verità una buona volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2016)

Sì, sì, come la trattativa saltata due giorni prima della firma del preliminare.


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Dicembre 2016)

Se si posticipa fino a fine febbraio significa che i cinesi non hanno messo ancora insieme la cordata e pertanto sarebbe un suicidio anticipare altri 100 milioni non avendo certezza di come andrà a finire. Non sarei così sorpreso se nell'annuncio del posticipo del closing Fininvest specificasse di non aver chiesto il pagamento di una seconda caparra "in virtù dei rapporti consolidati in questi mesi con Sino Europe". 

Come disse Ennio Flaiano, la situazione e' grave ma non è seria.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi conferma le news riportate da tutti gli altri media: il closing coi cinesi, se tutto andrà bene, si farà entro fine febbraio 2017. Le parti, che si sono incontrate ieri, hanno concordato lo slittamento del medesimo closing. E' impossibile che Sino riesca a presentare i 420 milioni entro i prossimi 10 giorni.
> 
> Da chi sarà composta la cordata? E' un mistero. Ieri Sino ha comunicato a Fininvest i nomi. Non ci saranno TLC, Huarong, CCB e le altre aziende delle quali si era parlato. Al massimo saranno sponsor. Dovrebbero esserci altri finanziatori all'interno della stessa cordata. Ed è difficile dire se Sino, ad oggi, abbia trovato tutti i 420 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Strano...le parole di Berlusconi contano solo quando dice che non è l'ultimo derby. ..quando invece spiattella che i soldi ci sono e mancano solo le autorizzazioni non contano nulla...anzi...mancano soldi..autorizzazioni..I soci nella cordata. ..praticamente manca tutto...che schifo...e poi mistero sulle aziende che fanno parte della cordata...ma sanno che non ci sono Tcl CCB c***i e mazzi...quanto mi manca la cara vecchia gazzetta


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi girerebbero le palle solo perche hanno fatto un comunicato ufficiale dove si citava che avrebbero chiuso il 13..
> Ora cosa diavolo è potuto succedere?
> Spero che non siano dei pagliacci Come quelli che abbiamo ora



Cosa è successo?
Dai ragazzi.. Per favore.. Siamo tutti raganzi con testa.
Se si posticipa di 90 giorni, credo che la conclusione sia solo una..
Aspettiamo. Ormai zero speranze..


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Cioè,si tenterà fino all'ultimo di fare il closing il 13,altrimenti si fa due mesi dopo.Non riesco a trovare il senso.



Bee con la caparra.. 
Siamo davvero destinati a pagare per sempre i primi 20 anni di Berlusconi.
È davvero una roba incredibile, una dannazione..
Ce l'hanno fatta di nuovo a prenderci in giro.. 
3 mesi è la pietra tombale sulle nostre speranze... 
"Forse arrivano le autorizzazioni.. Altrimenti paghiamo qualcosa e proroghiamo al duemila e credici..."
Perché, perché, perché tutte a noi?!

Poi purtroppo siamo in Italia e mai nessuno chiederà semplicemente "ma scusate, perché tra tre mesi se l'intero iter poteva esser concluso entro il 13?"

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], @Re.. Ormai è ufficiale la proroga... Riuscite davvero ancora a esser fiduciosi e riuscire a non nutrire dubbi sulla farsa 2.0? Veramente?


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Chi parla di lavanderia,può star tranquillo che chi fà certe operazioni non le mette in bella mostra per 6 mesi e sopratutto non si affida a studi legali di fama internazionale come nel nostro caso,punto e basta.



Pensa che invece per me è proprio il contrario..
Studio legale di fama mondiale (o lo fai con il ragioniere del paese?), soldi "cinesi", trattativa alla luce del giorno e poi stranamente salta sul più bello...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ma avete fatto caso che fino a ieri uscivano 20 notizie al giorno sul closing che dicevano tutto e il contrario di tutto, ed oggi che c'è il silenzio elettorale nemmeno una?
A me sembra una coincidenza piuttosto sospetta


----------



## fra29 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma avete fatto caso che fino a ieri uscivano 20 notizie al giorno sul closing che dicevano tutto e il contrario di tutto, ed oggi che c'è il silenzio elettorale nemmeno una?
> A me sembra una coincidenza piuttosto sospetta



Beh in realtà c'è poco da ricamare..
Tutti sono concordi su fine febbraio.. Per la prima volta forse tutte le testate dicono la stessa cosa..


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Dicembre 2016)

ancora co sta storia delle elezioni.....ma chi se ne frega del si e del no , crepassero tutti , 

ci fanno mesi di due diligence , mesi di nomi ad minkiam e poi alla fine ...no ci siamo sbagliati non li abbiamo contati giusti i soldi ci mancano ancora degli spicci e peppino o macellaro deve ancora saldare....diamo intanto altri 100 milioni e tiriamo avanti il carrozzone.

ma andate tutti a prendervelo in quel posto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Bee con la caparra..
> Siamo davvero destinati a pagare per sempre i primi 20 anni di Berlusconi.
> È davvero una roba incredibile, una dannazione..
> Ce l'hanno fatta di nuovo a prenderci in giro..
> ...



Ma anche ci fosse il rinvio io non riesco a capire sto catastrofismo a caso, davvero.

Questo è il PRIMO rinvio ufficiale dovuto solo a problematiche tecnico-burocratiche, roba non così rara nel mondo dell'alta finanza, specie quando si ha a che fare con la burocrazia cinese che è molto complessa.
Con la seconda caparra si arriva a 200 milioni di euro complessivi, che altro non sono che una blindatura ulteriore dell'accordo.
Fininvest è ben lieta di concedere la proroga perchè ha verificato la forza della cordata.

Questi sono FATTI, il resto sono le solite idiozie dei giornalisti terroristi, gli stessi che dicevano il giorno prima del preliminare che la trattativa era saltata.

Poi se si vuole credere alla lavanderia di fondi neri di Berlusconi, oltre a citare l'ottimo utente sopra di me che ha ricordato come non avrebbe senso farlo alla luce del sole (con gli occhi della GdF puntati addosso) affidandosi a studi legali internazionali (senza contare il coinvolgimento di attori stipendiati come Fassone e Mirabelli  ), c'è l'opzione del viaggio a Possibilandia con la simpatica capretta Bronson della pubblicità 
Senza contare che è una grave diffamazione non sostenuta da prove, roba che può portare anche a denuncie.
Scherzi a parte, la storia della lavanderia non regge, inutile girarci attorno.

Finora nei momenti di massimo catastrofismo sono sempre giunti i fatti a calmare le acque, e infatti sono sorpreso che ancora ci si preoccupi, visto che questa volta i FATTI sono suffragati non da 100, ma a breve da 200 milioni di euro di anticipo.
Mica male per dei "poveracci" come dice Forchielli 

In sintesi: animo fratelli rossoneri, la strada è quella giusta e ormai tracciata, NON ESISTE che questa trattativa non si concretizzi


----------



## patriots88 (4 Dicembre 2016)

bon... se dovesso rinviarlo depositando altri 100 mln sarei comunque tranquillo.
perchè sarebbe chiaro che i soldi ci sono e che i problemi sono unicamente di tempistica per via delle diverse autorizzazioni che devono arrivare.
anche perchè non darebbero 200 mln di caparre per poi tirarsi indietro.

poi vabbè le truppe cammellate torneranno alla carica ricamandoci sopra le notizie più fantasiose.

certo dispiace per il mercato di gennaio, quello si.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh in realtà c'è poco da ricamare..
> Tutti sono concordi su fine febbraio.. Per la prima volta forse tutte le testate dicono la stessa cosa..



Suma dice altro


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suma dice altro



cosa dice il mezzo giornalista?


----------



## Coripra (4 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> guarda caso, dopo il referendum...ovviamente, in un senso o nell'altro, è già tutto deciso...è impossibile che le autorizzazioni arrivino proprio gli ultimi giorni, così come è impossibile che un rinvio "normale" vada a fine febbraio, sarebbe più plausibile se fosse di 10-15 giorni





kolao95 ha scritto:


> La storia della proroga di due-tre mesi per le autorizzazioni non sta in piedi minimamente.. Dicessero la verità una buona volta.



Premesso che aspetterò martedì, dopo comunicati ufficiali, per azzardare giudizi, vorrei farvi notare che in qualsiasi trattativa in cui è necessario prorogare i termini di chiusura dell'affare, è prassi stabilire tempi più lunghi (in caso si voglia evitare di dover riformulare nuove proroghe, molto più lunghi) di quanto previsto e/o necessario.
Come già fatto notare da molti forumisti, la parola *"entro"* ha un significato ben preciso: vuol dire non dopo la data indicata, ma non esclude (anzi!) la chiusura prima della data stessa.
Come solitamente, in qualunque trattativa, si augurano avvenga sia i venditori che gli acquirenti.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ci vuole assolutamente la disclosure sui nomi...perchè credo che siano anche gli stessi giocatori a volerla...
Se credete che a loro freghi relativamente della cessione sbagliate di grosso,sono solo parole di circostanza.In realtà sognano di giocare in un Milan grande e ormai avevano già l'acquolina in bocca...oltretutto un altro rinvio agiterebbe un bel pò i tifosi che dopo 2 prestazioni negative comincerebbe giustamente a borbottare come l'anno scorso avendo la paura di non vedere più un buon futuro...Siamo in questa posizione di classifica solamente perchè c è tranquillità societaria,inesistenza direi,unita alla speranza di tornare grandi con grossi investitori.Ma è una situazione che non può durare tutta la stagione,ad un certo punto ci vuole chiarezza altrimenti nei primi momenti negativi(e arriveranno) si scoperchia il vaso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda conta molto più il campo. Io voglio esultare per le partite vinte, non per i passaggi di proprietà.



Anche a me, ma il mercato non é il campo. Guarda le partite di questa squadra anche senza mercato.

E se la teoria é che vincere sul campo servono giocatori forti, per quelli nel tempo é molto piú decisiva una societá forte e finanziariamente solida che una sessione del cavolo di gennaio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cosa dice il mezzo giornalista?



Mezzo giornalista, ma anche mezza voce ufficiale della vecchia e mi par di capire anche della nuova società,
lui parla di cloosins il 13 o comunque di qualche atto molto significativo rispetto alla cessione, credo il nuovo cda...


----------

